

Target CEO defends 4-day wait to disclose massive data hack - panarky
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101329300

======
panarky
CEO Gregg Steinhafel says Target disclosed the incident with "lightning
speed".

But they only disclosed then because Brian Krebs forced them to after breaking
the story on his blog.

